# Jamal Tinsley



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Why is he deactivated? This comes off as stupid to me. Last year Jamal was on fire. He was throwing assists all over the place and probably one of the top 15 passers in the nba. What did he do for them to give him the starbury treatment? He's been loyal to the franchise since their contender days and their only piece left from then.

Obviously i'm missing something in this story. I know tinsley doesn't always play his hardest, but he's a solid player at least on offense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Deke said:


> Why is he deactivated? This comes off as stupid to me. Last year Jamal was on fire. He was throwing assists all over the place and probably one of the top 15 passers in the nba. What did he do for them to give him the starbury treatment? He's been loyal to the franchise since their contender days and their only piece left from then.
> 
> Obviously i'm missing something in this story. I know tinsley doesn't always play his hardest, but he's a solid player at least on offense.


He was viewed as a team cancer. Hes not even alowed to practice with the team if I remember correctly.

I like Tinsley, and have always been a big supporter of his. I just wish they would cut him or do something. Let the guy play.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

How was he a team cancer? yeah he didn't behave right, but the term cancer is thrown around too loosely. What he brought outweighed the trouble by far. Nothing he did was heinous, and the team already sucked. Even if he were mother Theresa they would still suck.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Deke said:


> How was he a team cancer? yeah he didn't behave right, but the term cancer is thrown around too loosely. What he brought outweighed the trouble by far. Nothing he did was heinous, and the team already sucked. Even if he were mother Theresa they would still suck.


He was getting in a lot of trouble off the court. I cant give you exacts because I quit paying attention after a while. But he was getting in trouble left and right. One instance involved a gun if I remember correctly.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

He's not in jail so it cant be that bad. When is his contract expiring?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Deke said:


> He's not in jail so it cant be that bad. When is his contract expiring?


Not sure to tell you the truth. I think its probably up fairly soon.


----------



## clownskull2 (Oct 27, 2008)

i would disagree that his positives outweigh his negatives by far or even at all. for the games where he plays well, he also has the playground mentality where he decides he is going to do things his way. his final game he played for the pacers was the suns game (i believe). he single-handedly lost that game in overtime where he took 10 of 11 of the shots. he would have made iverson blush in that one.
he has the ABILITY to be a great point guard but his attitude is straight out of crapsville. too often his game devolves into a game of one-upsmanship which is the antithesis of what he is supposed to be doing out there.
cutting the guy would be the worst move possible for the pacers. they would still owe him every penny for the length of the contract and then he could play for someone else while the pacers paid the bulk of the bill and his contract would still count against their cap for the remainder of the contract. -not going to happen. if he wants to be a man, he should talk to them about getting his contract voided so he could then be cut or at least be willing to a substantialy discounted buyout. he has 2 yrs left on contract after this season.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

That does sound bad but i also think you're exaggerating it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I still really can't believe that this guy is still on this team.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

What options do we have to get rid of him? Can we renegotiate his current deal? and then cut him? Give him 50% and then let him walk? Everyone wins in that circumstance... we only get hit for like 3 or 3.5 mil a season instead of 6 or 7 and he gets to play else where and collect a second pay check. no one really wins and no one really loses.

Does that violate any rules?


----------

